# Headphones recommendation



## fig (Jul 15, 2022)

There are an increasing number of times in the early morning that I’d like to test a circuit or just groove on the guitar. I’d also like to do some fundamental recording at some point. Bottom line: I need a good set of phones, and who better to ask? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Big Monk (Jul 15, 2022)

fig said:


> There are an increasing number of times in the early morning that I’d like to test a circuit or just groove on the guitar. I’d also like to do some fundamental recording at some point. Bottom line: I need a good set of phones, and who better to ask? Thanks in advance.



Paying attention to this. I’m scoping out an Iridium for a testing board.


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2022)

I've been using Sony MDR-7506 for a few years but I just noticed they're starting to wear out a bit...

So maybe I need to follow this thread too.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 15, 2022)

17


----------



## Big Monk (Jul 15, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> 17



See what you’ve done @fig and @PedalPCB?

It’s like Pavlov’s dog in this bitch. 

Also, 33.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 15, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> See what you’ve done @fig and @PedalPCB?
> 
> It’s like Pavlov’s dog in this bitch.
> 
> Also, 33.


I am a product of my environment haha… all joking aside I’ve been happy with my Bose sound link 2. yeah they expensive and most likely the same quality of others but they’ve lasted a while and still sound good…


----------



## Roberman (Jul 15, 2022)

Can't go wrong with a the beyerdynamic dt770 pro. For about $150 they're hard to beat, super comfy too


----------



## jimilee (Jul 15, 2022)

Tascam TH-200x is what I'm sporting. I prefer reference headphones when recording and mixing.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 15, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I've been using the same pair of Sennheiser HD 280 pros for years now. Comfy, sounds good, good noise cancelation and they were 100 dollars.


I second this.  I need to replace the pads on mine at some point, since I feel like they are older than my 10 year old daughter.  But they still work perfectly.


----------



## tcpoint (Jul 15, 2022)

It depends how far you want to go.  If it's just for early morning circuit testing or jamming, I'd go with the Beyer Dynamics mentioned by Roberman.  If you want to go crazy, get electrostatics and build a KG headphone amp.


----------



## spi (Jul 15, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I've been using the same pair of Sennheiser HD 280 pros for years now. Comfy, sounds good, good noise cancelation and they were 100 dollars.



I second this choice.  They don't have active noise cancellation, but they are closed and block out noise.   And they sound great for their price point.


----------



## spi (Jul 16, 2022)

Roberman said:


> Can't go wrong with a the beyerdynamic dt770 pro. For about $150 they're hard to beat, super comfy too


These also look great.  I have a similar shaped headphones from Audio Technica that are my most comfortable and best sounding headphones (I think the same earpads fit).  They don't make the model anymore, so if they were to ever break, I'd probably consider these as replacements.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 16, 2022)

Robert said:


> I've been using Sony MDR-7506 for a few years but I just noticed they're starting to wear out a bit...
> 
> So maybe I need to follow this thread too.


I’ve had a pair of MDR-V6 for ages. Super flat response and a standard industry choice for a reason. The stock pads are flaky garbage though. They were discontinued a few years back but the 7506 are still in production.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 16, 2022)

AKG K240 with an extra-long cable — best headphones I've ever had, most comfortable and lasted the longest...


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 16, 2022)

Roberman said:


> Can't go wrong with a the beyerdynamic dt770 pro. For about $150 they're hard to beat, super comfy too


This is what I am using, for playing as well as mixing. Super value for pro-level headphones. Very neutral.


----------



## DAJE (Jul 16, 2022)

Sennheisers for me too. I have an older pair but they still sound good.


----------



## nickquack (Jul 16, 2022)

my sennheiser hd560s are the best I've tried, i use them with my hx stomp


----------



## NickC (Jul 16, 2022)

akg k240 mkii for recording / testing pedals functionality . For Crafting some guitar tone /sounds you need a good studio monitors for esample genelec. Pm me for more specific questions if you have.


----------



## almondcity (Jul 16, 2022)

I don't have any but I have heard nothing but praise for beyerdynamic. I have some of their microphones and they're top notch


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 16, 2022)

I wish I still had my old man's original Koss Pro-4AAs but my brother trashed em. I bought a new pair but have hardly used em and I'm not sure they're the same


----------



## aefpv (Jul 16, 2022)

I love my Grado SR125x. It is an open back, so the sound “feels” the room, like true speakers. With the open back, I can also hear my wife come down and ask me questions or tell me it is “time for dinner!”  Good luck!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 16, 2022)

Another vote for HD280 pro. Mine are completely falling apart (had em for 15+ years) but they’re still awesome. Good thing about sennheiser is they sell all the individual parts for replacement!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 16, 2022)

Robert said:


> I've been using Sony MDR-7506 for a few years but I just noticed they're starting to wear out a bit...
> 
> So maybe I need to follow this thread too.


Once I swapped the pads on mine for Beyerdynamic pads, I was way happier. A great upgrade.


----------



## andare (Jul 16, 2022)

I use the Sennheiser 380HD. Basically the same as the 280 but foldable and they come with a semi rigid case. Closed back is what you want so you won't bleed music around the house. I use them for tracking guitars and vocals. I really shouldn't sing but no one will touch my lyrics with a 10ft pole 🤣


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 16, 2022)

I was never a fan of expensive headphones, I guess there’s a difference, but I can’t hear it. So.. I bought a set of these 2 years ago.  One for him  and one for her.



			https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07WT15ZQF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
		


Best feature is, you can daisy chain them and the cable is reversible, so you 1/4 and 1/ connection.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 16, 2022)

There are two types of headphones - those that you might want for recording which give you an honest, accurate (and sometimes disappointing!) sound and those which are flattering to the input. There are a few models of Beyerdynamic and AKG which are used in the recording and broadcasting industries for their accurate representations of sound - I have some but they're buried right now and forget the model numbers! Then I have some Sennheisers which look cooler and sound a lot better for just listening to music and playing guitar. I wouldn't recommend them for recording because they are a bit misleading.

Then I have some Sony bluetooth noise-cancelling headphones I wear on planes to listen to music from my iPhone. It's the only way I can sleep on a plane. Not really recording quality but who cares?


----------



## peccary (Jul 16, 2022)

You're likely not looking in the budget section, but if you were, I got some AKG K92 headphones a couple of months ago and I really like them. They sound fantastic with my U-Turn through the Schiit Magni 3+. They also work really well with my mixer when playing bass and guitar. If you're listening to Spotify through your phone, though, they fall pretty flat.


----------



## almondcity (Jul 17, 2022)

andare said:


> I use the Sennheiser 380HD. Basically the same as the 280 but foldable and they come with a semi rigid case. Closed back is what you want so you won't bleed music around the house. I use them for tracking guitars and vocals. I really shouldn't sing but no one will touch my lyrics with a 10ft pole 🤣


I have these and have been wearing them almost every day for 8 years. They're falling apart but still work fine. They aren't the most comfortable for long sessions but not too bad. I don't regret my choice but there might be better


----------



## grabo99 (Jul 17, 2022)

Be careful. I fell into the audiophile world a few years ago. Ended up with a Sennheiser HD600, a DAC and a tube amp. These days I just use a $40 wireless noice cancelling set I got off Amazon cause I just want everything to be  quiet.


----------



## fig (Jul 17, 2022)

Thank you all! I've got some great suggestions. Reading through their descriptions to find the right pair (or pairs) for me. The recording may come later if it works out, so for now just noodle-phones, but I may pick up what I like for if/when I do get the space.


----------



## mdc (Jul 18, 2022)

MDR-7506 is the best and only choice.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jul 18, 2022)

andare said:


> I use the Sennheiser 380HD. Basically the same as the 280 but foldable and they come with a semi rigid case. Closed back is what you want so you won't bleed music around the house. I use them for tracking guitars and vocals. I really shouldn't sing but no one will touch my lyrics with a 10ft pole 🤣


I have the Sennheiser HD 280 Pro's. Damn good set of headphones. They've served me well. Really balanced sound. Great for just about anything in terms of monitoring and recording.


----------

